# Triton TRA001



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

After reading so much here about the Triton's suitability for use in a router table and having a Triton router table, I decided to get one and was pleased to find one new, in the box, on eBay for Eur99. Last night I was shocked to discover that only 1/2" collets seem to be available for them, unless you are in Japan! No-one seems to have mentioned this in their fulsome praise for the router. For Eur99, I'd put up with it and swap routers if I had to use a 1/4", 8mm or 12mm cutter, but when another bidder came in during the last minute, I wouldn't go above Eur135 and let them have it. 

Whilst most of my bits are 1/2", I do have some specialist ones that have other shanks. How come that such a well known router isn't available with other collets? Supplying a 1/4" sleeve with an industrial grade router is hardly a sensible solution. Personally, I wouldn't want to use a sleeve, particularly in such a powerful router.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Whilst most of my bits are 1/2", I do have some specialist ones that have other shanks. How come that such a well known router isn't available with other collets? Supplying a 1/4" sleeve with an industrial grade router is hardly a sensible solution. Personally, I wouldn't want to use a sleeve, particularly in such a powerful router."


Peter I just cannot imagine what you have against reducer sleeves, they are precision made and I for one have been using them for many years without any sort of problem. Have you had some personal problem with a sleeve.
Makita who are the Japanese makers of my two big routers have a range of sleeves available for these machines, don't you think that they know what they're doing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*HI *Peter

You may want to check the box one more time ,the one I have came with a collet adapator in the box .. look for a very small plastic bag, it wil also have some extra screws in the same bag ,to hold in the guide plate..

*
"RPM Range is Infinitely adjustable-8,000 to 21,000 rpms
Collets Included are 1/2" (w/1/4" collet adapator)*"

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bushing_ball_bearings.html
======



istracpsboss said:


> After reading so much here about the Triton's suitability for use in a router table and having a Triton router table, I decided to get one and was pleased to find one new, in the box, on eBay for Eur99. Last night I was shocked to discover that only 1/2" collets seem to be available for them, unless you are in Japan! No-one seems to have mentioned this in their fulsome praise for the router. For Eur99, I'd put up with it and swap routers if I had to use a 1/4", 8mm or 12mm cutter, but when another bidder came in during the last minute, I wouldn't go above Eur135 and let them have it.
> 
> Whilst most of my bits are 1/2", I do have some specialist ones that have other shanks. How come that such a well known router isn't available with other collets? Supplying a 1/4" sleeve with an industrial grade router is hardly a sensible solution. Personally, I wouldn't want to use a sleeve, particularly in such a powerful router.
> 
> ...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Peter I just cannot imagine what you have against reducer sleeves, they are precision made and I for one have been using them for many years without any sort of problem. Have you had some personal problem with a sleeve.
> Makita who are the Japanese makers of my two big routers have a range of sleeves available for these machines, don't you think that they know what they're doing.


Hi Harry

I just always thought of them as having poorer grip than proper collets as they don't grip in the same way. Why would other manufacturers like DeWalt provide proper collets if they could get away with cheaper reducing sleeves?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> *HI *Peter
> 
> You may want to check the box one more time ,the one I have came with a collet adapator in the box .. look for a very small plastic bag, it wil also have some extra screws in the same bag ,to hold in the guide plate..
> 
> ...


Yes, they do include a 1/4" reduction sleeve.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Harry

I just looked at your picture. The reduction sleeve on the right has only got one slit in it and would grip eccentrically.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I just looked at your picture. The reduction sleeve on the right has only got one slit in it and would grip eccentrically.
> 
> ...


Not so Peter, the gap when tightened is infinitesimal, meaning that 99.9% of the cutter is gripped.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Why would other manufacturers like DeWalt provide proper collets if they could get away with cheaper reducing sleeves?"


Manufacturers of many products sell them at little or no profit, relying on accessory or consumables sale for ongoing profit. Good examples are water filters and printers, the former relies on ongoing sales of filter cartridges and the latter on ink cartridges. But who really knows the actual answer to your question Peter, one thing I do know is that there is no problem with router manufacturer's reducer sleeves, if there are Chinese copies out there, that may be different.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well my PC and Milwaukee both came with entirely different collets for each size bit, included with the router, not a little insert. 

Actually, all my DeWalt's I have came with two separate collets for 1/4" and 1/2" too.

Only my Hitachi and old Makita came with a insert sleeve collet.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Harry

I'm sure you've much more experience than I have. If they work for you, it's good enough for me, although I'm still dubious about a single slit collet. Again, why would others go to the greater expense of making multi slit ones if single slit was good enough? I'll have another go laying my hands on a a TRA001.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

PS.

Any good sources of 8mm and 12mm sleeves to suit 1/2" collets ?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I'm sure you've much more experience than I have. If they work for you, it's good enough for me, although I'm still dubious about a single slit collet. Again, why would others go to the greater expense of making multi slit ones if single slit was good enough? I'll have another go laying my hands on a a TRA001.
> 
> ...


Peter, the 10mm sleeve only leaves a wall thickness, or should I say thinness, of 1.35mm, hardly enough material to have more than one slot.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

4 pc Collect Reducer/Adaptor for 8mm, 1/4" Router Bit - eBay (item 130298957049 end time May-08-09 10:26:26 PDT)

=========



istracpsboss said:


> PS.
> 
> Any good sources of 8mm and 12mm sleeves to suit 1/2" collets ?


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> 4 pc Collect Reducer/Adaptor for 8mm, 1/4" Router Bit - eBay (item 130298957049 end time May-08-09 10:26:26 PDT)
> 
> =========


Thanks Bob ! All I need to sort out now is something for 12mm. Some of my panel raisers are 12mm shanks, which need to be used in the table. I can't see a reducing sleeve working for that as there isn't emough metal.12mm is quite common in Europe.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I just realised whose site that is when I checked out his other stuff. More temptation !


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Peter, take a look at this forum, this guy in Japan sells Triton with 1/2" and 12mm collets plus 6mm and 8mm sleeves.


----------

